# Google+



## Cabinet (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone heard of this? Apparently it's a very well done social networking site by, derp, Google. It sounds like it's worth checking out. Only problem is you need invites to access it, it isn't currently ready for the public.

Impressions: Google+ Is Everything Facebook Should Be - Techland - TIME.com


----------



## shanike (Jun 30, 2011)

invites anyone?


----------



## Psychobuddy (Jun 30, 2011)

^I'm with him...

it sounds cool but how will we know.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 30, 2011)

Didn't Google already try and fail at a social network?


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 30, 2011)

yup.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 30, 2011)

I think FB is dug in too deeply at this point in time for anyone else -- even the 'mighty' Google -- to come in with any reasonable competition for a good while yet. The tech residing in our homes and in our pockets is going to have to take another leap or two before anything revolutionary can surface.

My opinion, anyway.


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jun 30, 2011)

They've stopped rolling out invites, not entirely sure why.


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jun 30, 2011)

I read that they had reached their current trial run limit but as soon as they finish with that they will release it to the public. I really like the "circles" concept put forth - for times when I want to post a really lewd or potentially offending status but only to the people who would appreciate it (read: not family/family friends).

Not sure how they intend to compete with Facebook this late in the game, but they do have a pretty big name attached....


----------



## pink freud (Jun 30, 2011)

XKCD name dropped it. Guaranteed success.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 30, 2011)

pink freud said:


> XKCD name dropped it. Guaranteed success.



Aw, 'd


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jun 30, 2011)

*"using Google+ is like zipping on by with a jet plane."* Yeah because NO ONE'S on it 

http://techland.time.com/2011/06/30...-everything-facebook-should-be/#ixzz1Qoj66I6o
​


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 1, 2011)

I heard about it a few days ago. It doesn't seem to be anything original.


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 1, 2011)

OlisDead said:


> I heard about it a few days ago. It doesn't seem to be anything original.



I hear the interface isn't as chunky as Facebook's, and it certainly looks tidier.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 1, 2011)

Facebook wasn't original either. This has a chance to take over. I don't really care either way though  logging into facebook more than once in a given month is rare for me.


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 1, 2011)

pink freud said:


> XKCD name dropped it. Guaranteed success.


so did Attack of the Show.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm definitely willing to check it out, but I don't know about the rest of the people I know. They might be slightly too hooked on fb to try something else... but we'll see.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Skyblue said:


> I'm definitely willing to check it out, but I don't know about the rest of the people I know. They might be slightly too hooked on fb to try something else... but we'll see.


Only time will tell my friends.


----------



## dacimvrl (Jul 1, 2011)

there's too many social networks as is..don't want another one..


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 1, 2011)

I'll just copy/paste what I wrote on facebook (ironically) yesterday:



> Got a Google+ invite today!
> Quick rundown:
> No annoying apps, no obscure group/event invites you don't care about, total control of your own data, total control of what you're sharing with who, cleaner and more polished design, great Google integration = better photos (picasa), better chat (gtalk) ++
> 
> I'm sorry Facebook, but when this thing opens for the masses, you may very well become the new MySpace.



Needless to say, I like it so far. It's how facebook should be. Honestly, I hope this thing will take over. Right now it feels like you've come early to a party though, just fooling around waiting for the party to get started you know.

Going back to facebook now already feels old. They've said they are working on a major update though, but even if facebook suddenly became just as good I would like Google to run this thing. Personally I just feel safer with Google, and because I use many Google services it's just a better fit for me.




shanike said:


> invites anyone?





Psychobuddy said:


> ^I'm with him...
> 
> it sounds cool but how will we know.



If you pm me your emails I can try to send you an invite


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2011)

It doesn't matter what you prefer, you'll end up where your friends are.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 1, 2011)

Fuck my friends, if they stay on facebook I'll get new friends!


----------



## Nublet (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks interesting but it's quite a daring act to pick up a fight with Facebook. Managed to get hold of an invite so if someone else wants in you can PM me with your email and I'll try to sort as many invites out as possible.

Edit: Wow such an epic fail, I noticed it's open now. Geez.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 8, 2011)

It's a little weird to get used to at first because it doesn't function the way myspace did and facebook continued to do. I like it though, the control of your data and who can see it is pretty nice.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It doesn't matter what you prefer, you'll end up where your friends are.


 

This tbh. I'll try Google+, and Ill try and get people over but I use these social networking sites to do just that, and it makes sense to me to use the one with more people on.

The thing about Facebook is that it is badly run, privacy is dodgy and a clusterfuck of glitchy shit. If Google+ does what Facebook does at it's core and doesn't fuck around too much, then I am all for it.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 9, 2011)

Yo dawg, I heard you like social networks, so we put a social network inside your social network, so you could socialize while you socialize.


----------



## edsped (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been using G+ for the past week and really like it a lot.

Not to mention Facebook just continues to get worse and more convoluted. The new sidebar chat is awful.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 9, 2011)

liquidcow had this to say about it:

"It's Facebook, but it's not Facebook. Seems much neater and less messy."

Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Nublet (Jul 10, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> Yo dawg, I heard you like social networks, so we put a social network inside your social network, so you could socialize while you socialize.




That looks really cool  Any ss.org circles or whatever they're called that one can follow on g+?


----------



## metalman_ltd (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm pumped I'm getting an invite today


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 11, 2011)

I haz G+!


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure everything out haha


----------



## Lothar (Jul 11, 2011)

I just got invitation too... stoked.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 11, 2011)

like it so far. cant wait for more people to join


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jul 11, 2011)

time to knock facebook off its high horse


----------



## TheSilentWater (Jul 11, 2011)

Feel free to add me up/PM me your email for an invite... https://plus.google.com/104500189296835685482/


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 11, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> Feel free to add me up/PM me your email for an invite... https://plus.google.com/104500189296835685482/



Added 

People, link your profiles so I can put you in my sevenstring-circle


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 12, 2011)

Here I am!
https://plus.google.com/108625598616407675318/posts


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 12, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/111729644974687884299/posts





cataclysm_child said:


> Added
> 
> People, link your profiles so I can put you in my sevenstring-circle


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know if I should bother to try and get an invite, since no one I personally know is there  
I really want it to be out already though. 

Oh, and to the people trying it out- does it send you a fuck-ton of mails for every small thing that happens on it like Facebook did?


----------



## Nublet (Jul 12, 2011)

Add me if you'd like.  https://plus.google.com/102544401564018798744


----------



## squeeth (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm getting pretty sick of facebook. Hope this Google+ doesn't end up being a turd.


----------



## Sephael (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm loving it and really loving the circles idea, there are definitely thoughts and plans that I don't want shared with everyone.


----------



## Curt (Jul 12, 2011)

This looks like it will be worth at least signing up for...

But then again, I had signed up for myspace and myyearbook and deleted those shortly after opening a facebook... so I guess i'll give any social networking try once. 

I have a twitter but I don't really use it...


----------



## anthonyfaso (Jul 12, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/103472560394165932518/posts meeeeee


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 12, 2011)

Seems rather dearth of anyone I know as of yet. 

https://plus.google.com/103472560394165932518/posts#


----------



## Mn3mic (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks pretty neat, 3 days ago I got the option back to invite people to join, so I guess it's up and running full heat soon...


----------



## Curt (Jul 13, 2011)

TheSilentWater said:


> Feel free to add me up/PM me your email for an invite... https://plus.google.com/104500189296835685482/





ZEBOV said:


> Here I am!
> https://plus.google.com/108625598616407675318/posts





Blake1970 said:


> https://plus.google.com/111729644974687884299/posts




I added you 3 to my circle. 

Just got mine set-up not too long ago, so I don't have all my shit edited yet. 


Mine: https://plus.google.com/113268536257813082260/posts

I'm actually kind of liking what i've seen of it so far..


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes. https://plus.google.com/109230927201873538923/posts


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 13, 2011)

Seems cool so far, despite the obvious...


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 13, 2011)

https://plus.google.com/106984135259507073659/about

add me homies


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on there, find me if you know me


----------



## Interloper (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm on it too but I don't even know you guise.


----------



## Blake1970 (Jul 13, 2011)

Feel free to add me if you want. I have a circle dedicated to sevenstring folks. 



Interloper said:


> I'm on it too but I don't even know you guise.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 13, 2011)

Bekanor said:


> Seems cool so far, despite the obvious...



Haha. You should see my stream. It's new post every second. Or at least every 10 second...

Luckily the circles saves the day


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm in, and while it's empty at the moment, i love how it works. I can send invites too, apparently. They only open it up every now and then though, so if you have an invite you might not get to use it just yet.


----------



## capone1 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm in too search sidearm guitars

We need a ss.org circle


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 14, 2011)

Search for me and i'll add you to my SS.org circle!

https://plus.google.com/u/0/106449757591223559686/posts


----------



## Curt (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## dacimvrl (Jul 14, 2011)

g+ still has tons of elementary bugs...etc. like shit not streaming/updating properly, and also that it'd be great if they could integrate latitude


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 14, 2011)

i'm still not sure how messaging is supposed to work...


----------



## Curt (Jul 14, 2011)

dacimvrl said:


> g+ still has tons of elementary bugs...etc. like shit not streaming/updating properly, and also that it'd be great if they could integrate latitude



everything has been updating/streaming fine for me thus far.


----------



## Behaving_badly (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm on it


but no one I know is......
weird but I'll hold onto it, could be useful when I leave for college


----------



## Sephael (Jul 14, 2011)

I am already saving tears for the first "omg google changed google+ and didn't tell us.." or "if you know anyone who....repost this" or "don't add Person X because it's a hack that you will get if your friends add them" message on google+


----------



## leandroab (Jul 15, 2011)

can someone invite?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have extra invites. PM me your email address.


----------



## rturner (Jul 18, 2011)

This is an interesting add-on from google. I mean, it has the making of a possible contender to Facebook. I am most intrigued with the idea of having circles which lets you group your friends according to which they really belong to. Good idea as you do not want to share things with those who are not really part of a group as that would feel weird. 

With the google services as well, it would not be long before a lot of people would be going this way.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 18, 2011)

We should make an official SSO djent circle.

So that djentlemen can djent.

And gentlemen can quietly not give a shit.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 19, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> i'm still not sure how messaging is supposed to work...



Easy. Write something and just share it with the person you like to message.


----------



## Sephael (Jul 20, 2011)

danieluber1337 said:


> We should make an official SSO djent circle.
> 
> So that djentlemen can djent.
> 
> And gentlemen can quietly not give a shit.


Not quite how the circles work, they are not groups and you never see which circle someone else groups you with (brilliant move on their part really). 


Also to answer a previous question, I've never gotten an email notifying me of any post so far. Only emails sent are to this you've included in a circle who isn't a google+ user, and even then it double checks to make sure you want to send emails out or not.


----------



## leandroab (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## AxeHappy (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got invited

Ad me if you'd like:

https://plus.google.com/109201700656039883579/posts


----------



## Nonservium (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm digging it. The circles concept is nicely done. Just wish it was public so I could see how things would work full throttle. I like the speed of it so far but it will probably slow down once public.


----------



## Rev2010 (Jul 21, 2011)

Interesting news article as of today:

Google+ iPhone App Quickly Tops Apple's List of Free Apps - Yahoo! News

18 million iPhone downloads.


Rev.


----------



## Pauly (Jul 21, 2011)

I downloaded the app and haven't even got an invite yet, lol.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 22, 2011)

Feel free to add me  

https://plus.google.com/110438902949928536607


----------



## Pauly (Jul 23, 2011)

Pauly said:


> I downloaded the app and haven't even got an invite yet, lol.



No longer true! Cheers.

So far impressions are... it has promise.

Things like the way you deal with Circles are really well executed, however other stuff uses clunky menus. Also having to use Picasa makes pictures feel like a separate thing. So far it reminds me of back when Facebook wasn't chock full of bloat and was just an up and coming site and not the behemoth it is now. Empires fall!


----------



## Ishan (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone have an invite? I'd like to try it out


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ishan said:


> Anyone have an invite? I'd like to try it out



PM me your email address.


----------



## Ishan (Jul 25, 2011)

My boss gave me an invite so I'm in


----------

